
Guy edited 50,000 Wikipedia to fix a grammar error that's not even an error - ghosh
http://www.vox.com/2015/2/10/8013509/comprise-vs-compose
======
nitin_flanker
That's not a grammatical error but yeah for him it's a kind of psychological
error. He doesnt want to see people saying US is consists of and want them to
refer it as composed of.

